# Another Pricing Question



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm horrible at estimating time needed. I'm incredible slower than I think. I've found 4x materials works for custom finish carpentry projects, closets, built-ins, pantry's, etc., but I don't include installation in price just the materials x4.

You that use a similar formula for pricing, do you include installation in the 4x or add it on? Installs could take one day to a week. Thanks!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

sounds like a good method for you may be to use that sort of generic method (4x materials) to give your client a rough estimate, and then utilize a time and material billing method.

Without re-writing what many have already hashed out, I'll suggest that you search "Pricing" here on lumberjocks. There are a lot of pretty good threads about it.

It is indeed hard to estimate time. I don't think there is every a good shortcut. Every job/project is unique, and you never know what you may run into that'll increase the time.

Perhaps one of the best things you can do is keep track of how long it takes you, and then just rely on your history. For example, if it took you 15 hours to trim out 2 apartment units, then chances are it'll take you ABOUT 15 hours to trim out the next job of two similar units!


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Pete


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

when i give a estimate on restorations, i break the job into a step by step mode that i plan to do (front back sides top & bottom). on a separate estimate sheet i'll list each step (what i'm doing & material) give each step a time and material price i think it will need. do that to each step. then add it all up for labor plus materials. sometimes it will seem like a high quote. but. your less apt to short change yourself. on my other builds i have a set rate for the build plus the extras. the extras is what increases my profit ratio.


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Wooden. I did the 4x materials + install.


----------

